# Rumoured new Campagnolo product "Potenza"



## aa.mclaren (Jun 25, 2008)

Wonder if anybody else has caught drift of this rumoured new product line, according to Campy Only blog, supposedly a low(ish?) priced electronic drivetrain named "Potenza"

Campy Only!: Is Campagnolo Planning to Introduce Low-Priced Electronic Shifting?

Although looking at the Canadian legal decision granting Campagnolo SRL the right to use this marque (Bridgestone Corporation had challenged this), perhaps it is actually a power-measuring device?

CanLII - 2014 FC 37 (CanLII)

I'm more inclined to think it's a powermeter than a cheap new groupset.


----------



## chiefkeef (Mar 12, 2014)

it would be a great play by them to introduce a cheap electronic groupset.

but its probably just a power meter if I had to put money on it


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

I guess we will have to wait and see but for me "Low-Priced" or cheap and Campagnolo seem to be a bit of an oxymoron.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Rokh On said:


> I guess we will have to wait and see but for me "Low-Priced" or cheap and Campagnolo seem to be a bit of an oxymoron.


You are right in the sense that Campy's mission with it's Record and Super Record labels seems to be to help out those people with too much money and not enough things to spend it on. But below that, Campy pricing is not totally out of line with the competition. Now that they have milked the early adopters of their electronic goods, something more at the Ultegra Di2 price level makes sense.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

aa.mclaren said:


> Bridgestone Corporation had challenged this


Bridgestone's argument is idiotic. 

They argued that someone is going to accidentally buy a rear derailleur instead of a car tire?

No wonder the courts are backed up.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

They lost the "Daytona" case, or backed off, but that seems even less sound.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

"Bicycle parts and accessories, namely, pedals, hubs quick release devices and hubs comprising said devices, rear derailleurs, front derailleurs, crank arms, gear wheels and gear wheels assemblies, crank arms with gear wheels, sprockets, sprocket assemblies, transmission chains, drive or control means for* front derailleurs or rear derailleurs* (*mechanic and electronic*), cable guide, knobs and control levers, shafts and bearings for crank arms and for pedals, head sets for steering assemblies and bearings and bushings thereof, cables and casings, fastening clamps, bottom brackets, bottom bracket assemblies, and *cycle computers to detect, monitor and display functioning and performance data*, but not including tires,* brakes*, wheels, rims and spokes."

So, it looks like mechanical and/or electronic derailleurs and ErgoBrain computers. I find it odd that it says NOT including brakes, though...


----------



## aa.mclaren (Jun 25, 2008)

PlatyPius said:


> "Bicycle parts and accessories, namely, pedals, hubs quick release devices and hubs comprising said devices, rear derailleurs, front derailleurs, crank arms, gear wheels and gear wheels assemblies, crank arms with gear wheels, sprockets, sprocket assemblies, transmission chains, drive or control means for* front derailleurs or rear derailleurs* (*mechanic and electronic*), cable guide, knobs and control levers, shafts and bearings for crank arms and for pedals, head sets for steering assemblies and bearings and bushings thereof, cables and casings, fastening clamps, bottom brackets, bottom bracket assemblies, and *cycle computers to detect, monitor and display functioning and performance data*, but not including tires,* brakes*, wheels, rims and spokes."
> 
> So, it looks like mechanical and/or electronic derailleurs and ErgoBrain computers. I find it odd that it says NOT including brakes, though...


I can see how this might be interpreted as a lower-end group, as the name "potenza" (power) roughly corresponds with the generic name "veloce" (speed), in the arcane language of the Vicenza wizards. But in terms of developing a product for the Campagnolo aficionado who already has everything else Campagnolo, some kind of power-measuring device also makes sense. 

Not brakes though, yeah. So perhaps this isn't a good name for hydraulic brakes if they're contemplating something along those lines. What's Italian for "brick wall"? There's an effective stopper.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

chiefkeef said:


> it would be a great play by them to introduce a cheap electronic groupset.
> 
> but its probably just a power meter if I had to put money on it


A power meter seems like an addition they would add to an existing group. That gives all the SR buyers reason to buy another group or high priced part. 

Potenza sounds more like a complete group IMO.


----------



## BlueMasi1 (Oct 9, 2002)

I think it really has to do with their batteries for EPS. While there is a new group in the works I doubt it will be named Potenza.


----------



## aa.mclaren (Jun 25, 2008)

BlueMasi1 said:


> I think it really has to do with their batteries for EPS. While there is a new group in the works I doubt it will be named Potenza.


They do have to brand everything, name of the game. Battery=potenza, best guess.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

aa.mclaren said:


> They do have to brand everything, name of the game. Battery=potenza, best guess.


Why spend so much time on a battery name?


----------

